# Here’s What the 2017 Nissan GT-R Will Look Like



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Rumors surrounding the 2017 Nissan GT-R are heating up.*
> 
> The latest information comes from _AutoGuide.com_ forum GTRLife, with user MC reporting that the 2017 Nissan GT-R’s front fascia will feature trapezoidal meshed openings similar to what’s found on the Lexus LFA.
> 
> ...


Read more about Here’s What the 2017 Nissan GT-R Will Look Like at AutoGuide.com.


----------

